# how long should the eggs stay in the parent tank



## Coolguy (Dec 28, 2004)

I was wondering how long the eggs should stay in the parent tank before being removed to another tank.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

1-2 days, long enough for them to be properly fertilized


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

but if they eggs are white, then they aren't good anymore cause they weren't fertilized.


----------

